# Bow elbow/form tuning



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

We teach the first paragraph description. For a right handed archer, bow in the left hand, the elbow is rolled clockwise (suprinated).

If you roll it counterclockwise (pronated) as described in the second paragraph, you loose alignment and as you mention the shoulder tends to roll. You don't want to "hyper extend" anything. IMO. 

Arne


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Moebow said:


> We teach the first paragraph description. For a right handed archer, bow in the left hand, the elbow is rolled clockwise (suprinated).
> 
> If you roll it counterclockwise (pronated) as described in the second paragraph, you loose alignment and as you mention the shoulder tends to roll. You don't want to "hyper extend" anything. IMO.
> 
> Arne


Thanks for confirming that Moebow. Tbh when I suprinate the elbow everything feels strong and shots off are good. The problem I have is I've been shooting the other way for such a long time that now it is all new again, new muscle groups etc but finally feel like it's possibly the last jigsaw in the puzzle. Cheers.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Moebow said:


> We teach the first paragraph description. For a right handed archer, bow in the left hand, the elbow is rolled clockwise (suprinated).
> 
> If you roll it counterclockwise (pronated) as described in the second paragraph, you loose alignment and as you mention the shoulder tends to roll. You don't want to "hyper extend" anything. IMO.
> 
> Arne


You have those backwards. Supination would be with the elbow rotated counterclockwise so the palm faces upwards. "You can hold soup in a supinated hand". Pronated is when the palm is facing down so the elbow would be rotated clockwise.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Right you are Hunt. Thanks for the correction! 

First mistake I EVER made -- but I could be wrong about that.ukey:

:teeth::teeth:

Arne


----------

